# A new book on Fibro treatment



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I can't vouch for the information in this book, but I thought it was interesting that there's a new book out on Fibro! I'd suggest you check it out at your local library, at least, or thumb through one at your local book store!If anyone reads it or sees it, please share your review of the book!Sharon Ostalecki, PhD has a new book out entitled Fibromyalgia: The Complete Guide from Medical Experts and Patients. It has just been released.Here is the link to the book:http://sharonostalecki.com/


----------

